# blocked toilet on my Laika Ecovip



## dwnrsn (Aug 29, 2011)

my toilet which is not a cassette type appears to be blocked it was working perfectly well over the weekend when we were away and appears to have become blocked overnight or early this morning before coming home from Newark. there is a flush pedal on the front and when you depress it more water enters the bowl but doesnt appear to be going down the hole. the tank was emptied this morning before leaving site. at a bit of a loose end as not sure what to do now to unblock - get rid of the water. any help gladly welcomed thanks
dawn


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

dwnrsn said:


> my toilet which is not a cassette type appears to be blocked it was working perfectly well over the weekend when we were away and appears to have become blocked overnight or early this morning before coming home from Newark. there is a flush pedal on the front and when you depress it more water enters the bowl but doesnt appear to be going down the hole. the tank was emptied this morning before leaving site. at a bit of a loose end as not sure what to do now to unblock - get rid of the water. any help gladly welcomed thanks
> dawn


Hi Dawn,

Have you made sure you put the cassette back correctly? If there is one.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Toilet*

Hi Dawn

There is a slide valve which drops the contents into the holding tank. You may get away with opening this then putting something like a piece of hose pipe in, I ended up with my hand in other people's doodoo

Phil


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Been there, done this.
The toilet has two tanks, upper and lower. They are connected by a gate valve, which I assume you have opened. The connecting pipe between the two tanks is at the rear right hand side corner, as you look at the bowl
Firstly turn the water off so it doesn't fill up any more

Next get a wire coat hanger or stick and aim it through the trap towards the rear right hand corner.

Start proding and stiring and it will soon make a large gurgle and drop into the bottom tank.

Enjoy
Neil


----------



## dwnrsn (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

2011??????????????


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Twilight zone! 8O


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hope he's cleared it by now, otherwise there's not much hope  

Andrew


----------

